# car wax dom date code



## Chris616 (Dec 31, 2019)

In most countries of the world, "10-03-22" is March 10, 2022.


----------



## Chris616 (Dec 31, 2019)

I'm curious why @sestivers thought that my post was funny....Am I missing something?


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

Chris616 said:


> In most countries of the world, "10-03-22" is March 10, 2022.
> 
> View attachment 713413


Great thanks i was wondering how to read that im in texas usa. I did work for cargill CAN Cargill animal nutrition with a different time of date code julian date code on the 50lb feed bag tag. It was simply ST3506 or STXXXX and kept going up one number the next day while i worked there from nov 1 2010- aug 01 2013. No where did it say a regular type of date code. I think eventually it hits a certain number and starts back at 0 but maybe not.

Thanks for clearing that up it was 4.48$ at walmart for the turtle wax super hardshell most places have it around 6$.


----------



## Osh (Apr 17, 2010)

I can't believe anyone is worried or even checking a date code on car wax. I've seen it all now.


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

Osh said:


> I can't believe anyone is worried or even checking a date code on car wax. I've seen it all now.


o no i thought maybe since it was dated after it could meant expiration date of the wax i didnt open the wax till last night to wax my 99 corvette. Would be useless if it expired that early as i wax it every 5 months.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Osh said:


> I can't believe anyone is worried or even checking a date code on car wax. I've seen it all now.


No you really haven't. We have a string of threads that test the imagination.


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

Ah i look for expiration and such ive had trouble with walmart secret service and bad vendors especially at walmart and local franchises.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Other than possibly drying out (or perhaps letting it freeze), I'm wondering what could 'expire'; i.e. go bad, with auto wax


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

lenaitch said:


> Other than possibly drying out (or perhaps letting it freeze), I'm wondering what could 'expire'; i.e. go bad, with auto wax


Not sure i was reading oil expiration dates for oil on the shelfs autozones reading said 5-7 years oil shelf life before it degrades and doesnt provide lubrication. Should be a date on the jug somewhere but i didnt see one.


----------



## Thom Paine (Nov 24, 2021)

JustinRaney said:


> Not sure i was reading oil expiration dates for oil on the shelfs autozones reading said 5-7 years oil shelf life before it degrades and doesnt provide lubrication. Should be a date on the jug somewhere but i didnt see one.


Akin to:

The 10,000,000 year old salt on your table will expire in November...


----------



## sestivers (Aug 10, 2007)

Chris616 said:


> I'm curious why @sestivers thought that my post was funny....Am I missing something?


It's the graphic, it pictorially shows how silly it is to do it the way we are all used to doing it here. Is the graphic not supposed to point our uniqueness that could be considered absurd from other perspectives?


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

JustinRaney said:


> Not sure i was reading oil expiration dates for oil on the shelfs autozones reading said 5-7 years oil shelf life before it degrades and doesnt provide lubrication. Should be a date on the jug somewhere but i didnt see one.


Right, but obviously car wax and lubricating oil are two different things. I'm actually a little surprised there would be an actual shelf life on oil but, then again, it is so complex these days, who knows. It may well be that the manufacturer and/or their lawyers determined that they really don't know, so came up with an end date to protect themselves. I highly doubt they developed a product then held it off the market for several years to run shelf life testing.

There are a lot of products that lose their maximum effectiveness/flavour/properties after a certain period but still function.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

But oil that has been in the earth for millions of years, ain't gonna go bad in your lifetime. Car wax will certainly harden with the introduction of air.


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

It does say their should be a date of manufactured on the oil jug or expiration date but couldnt find one on the quaker state jug. Synthetic blend last 5k miles. I think i read someone told me full synthetic or corvette manual said 7500 miles or year whichever comes first.

They do make fram and walmarts supertech filters say 10k miles on them. Some of supertech full synthetic and advanced full synthetic i though i seen one said 10k miles the other said 20k miles i think dont think id go that long.


*HOW LONG CAN MOTOR OIL SIT?*
Once opened, motor oil will be good for 2-5 years. if unused during that timeframe, it will start to break down and lose its effectiveness.

*DOES SYNTHETIC MOTOR OIL EXPIRE?*
Similar to conventional motor oil, synthetic motor oil does expire. Luckily, it has a longer lifespan than conventional oil and can last seven to eight years.

*DOES MOTOR OIL DEGRADE IF NOT USED?*
Yes, motor oil does degrade if it is not used. Unused motor oil will start to break down and lose its effectiveness after a certain amount of time.

*FINAL WORDS *

At the end of the day, does motor oil go bad? The answer is yes. No matter if it’s tucked away in your garage or being put to work protecting vital components in your car’s engine, always make sure it is used within the “best before” date.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

JustinRaney said:


> No matter if it’s tucked away in your garage


What if it is new old stock that has been sitting in Wal Mart or your local oil change place for that length of time. How will you know? Just adding fuel to fire.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,...... 'n I've been usin' both 20 year old wax, 'n 20 year old motor oil,.......
I've even run 30 year old diesel in a furnace,....


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

chandler48 said:


> What if it is new old stock that has been sitting in Wal Mart or your local oil change place for that length of time. How will you know? Just adding fuel to fire.


lol Yeah i look into those same possibilities. When i worked as forklift driver a stacker 2 at cargill can cargill animal nutrition where the robot stacked 40x50lb feed bags on a pallet correctly i think it was not to have any feed left passed 25 days in warehouse rotate old stock to front when packaging or processing the same feed. I worked as a stacker first forklift driver maybe 70-120 tons or pallets 8-12 hour shift then started packing a machine and scale that had 12 ton bins 8 bins that dropped the feed thru the cycle and directly 50lbs into the bag i just hold the bag closed while it went thru the sewing head on a conveyor belt for 14.45$ an hour and over 80 hours time and half 120 hours when i was 21-23. Maybe 3000-4000 50lbs bags filled a night the machinery dropped the feed into the 50lb bag and robot stacked the 40x50lb bags square directly on pallet rolled off to be placed in the warehouse in seguin texas. They preferred we worked 12 hour shifts as a good employee got more produced. Maybe 10 employees on a nite shift from 11pm-7:30am was a nice job.

In 2013 i used that t-mobile samsung t139 flip phone i have a thread with the nokia 1661 im not sure where that phone came from.


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

chandler48 said:


> What if it is new old stock that has been sitting in Wal Mart or your local oil change place for that length of time. How will you know? Just adding fuel to fire.


Yeah now i see it walmart sabotaging oil or trans fluid saving me some 5-10 year old stock.

I had 2 issues with their breaded chicken baskets in the hot deli just last year. Both had me spitting luigis on both occassions the 8pc 8$ deli box. One i was able to receive a refund thru walmarts online chat as i have good walmart.com curbside pickup orders and other various ship to home items. The other box i still havent received a refund. They are real rude walmart employees might i add or are rude then the next visit a nice employee cover up.


I did see walmarts supertech filter for ls1 engines is 3.42$ and says 10k miles on it along with their full synthetic. Frams 10k mile filter is only 4.16$ im not sure which is better. Good for a year daily driver averages 10k-13K a year miles normally.


----------



## notnew2diy (Sep 1, 2017)

lenaitch said:


> Other than possibly drying out (or perhaps letting it freeze), I'm wondering what could 'expire'; i.e. go bad, with auto wax


Went to wax my classic car yesterday, putting it up for sale. Grabbed the same car wax as the OP that I bought many years ago. Like you said, was kinda hard under the foam pad that slightly crumbled in my hand. Tossed the pad in garbage. Added a few drops of water to the wax. Stirred w/a screwdriver. Was back to semi-normal consistency in a minute or 2.

FWIW...Don.


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

notnew2diy said:


> Went to wax my classic car yesterday, putting it up for sale. Grabbed the same car wax as the OP that I bought many years ago. Like you said, was kinda hard under the foam pad that slightly crumbled in my hand. Tossed the pad in garbage. Added a few drops of water to the wax. Stirred w/a screwdriver. Was back to semi-normal consistency in a minute or 2.
> 
> FWIW...Don.


Yes its the standard turtle wax super hardshell up to year protection i think it says. You added some water and good as new? Walmart has it the cheapest 4.48$ they only had two containers left i was tempted to grab two as their containers are slightly different then autozones or other places.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

We have a new 10-week pup that has more focus than some of these posts.


----------



## notnew2diy (Sep 1, 2017)

JustinRaney said:


> You added some water and good as new?


I checked my tub of wax. There was no DOM, expiration, etc on the canister. All I know, I bought this a very long time ago, 10+ years ago??? Been doing the water in dried wax for decades. Was shown to me by my FIL. I do the same for dried rubbing compound. Is it new? No. Does it work...yep. 

Saved me $4.48(big grin)...Don.


----------

